# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Các bác cho hỏi board Mach 3 5 trục thì mua loại nào và mua ở đâu?

## hardfarmer

Các bác cho hỏi board Mach 3 5 trục thì mua loại nào và mua ở đâu? Tôi tìm mãi trên taobao mà không thấy, đã search TB6560 và TB6600 mà không ra, chỉ toàn loại 4 trục.

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác liên hệ với bác này xem http://cnc24h.com/BOB-MACH3-CNC-giao...truc.-83.html/

----------


## nhatson

sao ko mua 5 cái drive rời rồi nối dây là okies ah

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## hardfarmer

> sao ko mua 5 cái drive rời rồi nối dây là okies ah
> 
> b.r


Ui, bác là chuyên gia thì mới làm thế được chứ tôi là amateur thì chỉ biết nối theo sơ đồ có sẵn thôi bác ơi.

----------


## CKD

Mua all in one 4 axis sau đó ghép thêm 1 bộ rời nữa thành 5 axis.

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác mua bob mach3 của robo3t , ae lắp máy vẫn hay dùng ,bác  ở học viện nhỉ?

----------


## diy1102

> Bác mua bob mach3 của robo3t , ae lắp máy vẫn hay dùng ,bác  ở học viện nhỉ?


Hix robot3t BOB chỉ hỗ trợ 4 trục thôi bác biết tuốt

----------


## nhatson

> Ui, bác là chuyên gia thì mới làm thế được chứ tôi là amateur thì chỉ biết nối theo sơ đồ có sẵn thôi bác ơi.


haiz, chuyên gia thì cũng phải bú tí mẹ lúc lọt lòng bác ah
nếu dùng mach3, cứ làm cuốn này gối đầu giường là xong

http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...all_Config.pdf

b.r

----------

cuong

----------


## hardfarmer

> haiz, chuyên gia thì cũng phải bú tí mẹ lúc lọt lòng bác ah
> nếu dùng mach3, cứ làm cuốn này gối đầu giường là xong
> 
> http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...all_Config.pdf
> 
> b.r


Thực ra BOB Mach3 5axis, 6axis thì tôi vẫn thấy trên aliexpress và amazon nhưng khi nhờ mua thì người mua hàng nói ở đó không có bảo đảm nên họ không mua, họ chỉ quen mua trên taobao thôi, mà tìm taobao mãi không ra.

----------


## CKD

Cái này max tới 6 axis luôn nè bác.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/19...urboCNCKCam-vv

----------


## anhxco

> Thực ra BOB Mach3 5axis, 6axis thì tôi vẫn thấy trên aliexpress và amazon nhưng khi nhờ mua thì người mua hàng nói ở đó không có bảo đảm nên họ không mua, họ chỉ quen mua trên taobao thôi, mà tìm taobao mãi không ra.


lạ nhỉ, e thấy 2 thằng kia còn đảm bảo hơn Taobao à. Không lên ebay mua đi bác.

----------

